# Pig Hunting In South Carolina ?



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I live in N.C. and have the opportunity to hunt ferral pigs on private property in Marion S.C. Anyone know about the regulations in S.C. on ferral pigs. Are they regulated? Do I need license? Is there a season on them, ect? Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes you will need a license. I don't think there is a season. But not positive.


----------



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

www.dnr.sc.gov has all your answers. But, on private property its wack & stack as many as you can 7 days a week. You must have a hunting lic. WMA lands do have some regulations to follow on hogs and each named WMA is a little different on its regs.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks


----------

